

Regrets of the dying - JeremyThiesen
http://www.inspirationandchai.com/Regrets-of-the-Dying.html

======
ColinWright
In case you don't get many comments, it might be because this has been
submitted a few times before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1570865>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1643239> <\- This has the most coments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2603369>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2604180>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615886>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2617705>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2624341>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2743768>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3290059>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3306688>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331535>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3398988>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3542280>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3629787>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3646379>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3816422>

